# New Buy



## wittdog (Feb 24, 2007)

Well we were out today and  I picked up a Weber Kettle for big D and a Smokey Joe for little D…can’t wait to put them together and fire them up….


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 24, 2007)

Good for you Dave...keeping the legend alive.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice Job! Let's see the pics with 'em holdin a cold root beer in one hand a some tongs in the other


----------



## wittdog (Feb 24, 2007)

Hopefully tomarrow...gotta work tonight and figure out what I'm going to break mine in with...D wants to cook the homemade hotdogs...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool amigo.  Now let them use the camera to take their pics of food.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 24, 2007)

Good investment Dave... some good times are soon to come....


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 25, 2007)

Good to see yer raising em right!   8) 
I want to get one of those Smokey Joes myself. They are neat and pretty inexpensive here too. Should make for a nice portable grill. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 25, 2007)

Go Dave's go!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 25, 2007)

The boys were excited they got to break in their new toy…I guess my toy will have to wait till next weekend…so I can break it right….


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dave, those pictures are priceless! The two where the boys are outside are funny as heck! Great job again!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFL at that second pic!!!!!

Great idea...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 25, 2007)

NICE!! great job witt's!!


----------



## john a (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a great thing starting them out that young.


----------



## Unity (Feb 25, 2007)

... and nobody got burned?   

--John  8)


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 26, 2007)

What are they drinking?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 26, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> What are they drinking?


Root Beer....the good stuff...


----------



## Oz (Feb 26, 2007)

Witt, I noticed you broke out the high dollar IBC. I noticed the cookers are of different manufacture. Nice plate job!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 26, 2007)

Oz you have an eye for details...loves the IBC it's a treat...yeah we couldn't find a smokey joe last year so we ended up with an infeior grill...D was so into grilling that we figured we would up grade his toy...and I upgraded as well...


----------



## oompappy (Feb 26, 2007)

Good choice on the Smoky Joe Silver, its got the vent on the bottom. 
The gold model has the handy carry handle but with the vents on the 
side it won't stay lit with the lid on.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 26, 2007)

Gee thanks Wittdog, now Lil'qer wants one of her own.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Gee thanks Wittdog, now Lil'qer wants one of her own.



By geez Bill, those smokie joes are only $30! Buy her one, graduation is just around the corner!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 26, 2007)

Ditto... Smokey Joe says, "good choice on the Smokey Joe"


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics Dave.


----------



## cflatt (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics wittdog...just make sure that dad doesnt take it over when its only time to cook a few dogs or burgers...i've never been accused of that  :roll:


----------



## cflatt (Mar 9, 2007)

which kettle did you get otg or silver ?


----------



## wittdog (Mar 9, 2007)

22.5in Gold not the one touch..just the plain old Gold Kettle....but I'm happy with it [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## cleglue (Mar 9, 2007)

Those pictures are great.  Now you really have a BBQ/Grilling smoking family.


----------



## cflatt (Mar 9, 2007)

I havent seen the gold kettle, all I can find is 22.5 otg or silver...hmmm. i think i have talked myself out of the performer...I'll use the money for something else


----------



## john a (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks awfully good to me, wish I had a slice right now.


----------



## knine (Mar 14, 2007)

what is all that white stuff around the kids and the grill ? :?


----------

